# rStones instruction



## Crazymarys13 (Sep 30, 2013)

I haven't seen any recent posts on rStones 2 and wonder if there are any videos out there to help navigate it. The rStone site is not very helpful. I would appreciate any help.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I think I have rStones 1 and was never able to find instructions for using it that made any sense.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

That is the biggest problem with Rstones. There is no real help out there for using it.


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

There is a video " how to use rstone" how to use rstone - Blog - HONG KONG HIGHSKY ACCESSORIES CO,. LTD . More video will be uploaded ,if it help you.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

hot fix motif said:


> There is a video " how to use rstone" how to use rstone - Blog - HONG KONG HIGHSKY ACCESSORIES CO,. LTD . More video will be uploaded ,if it help you.


That would be great if it were in English LOL thanks for posting it though i almost bought Rstones but after my research and finding that everyone cannot find help


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Omg too funny!lmfao:d


----------



## ChefScott (Nov 25, 2011)

Help is on the way. I have been working on a tutorial for rStones 2. I am going to cover everything that I can about the use of all the functions in rStones 2.
As soon as I have it done and online I will let you all know.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

ChefScott said:


> Help is on the way. I have been working on a tutorial for rStones 2. I am going to cover everything that I can about the use of all the functions in rStones 2.
> As soon as I have it done and online I will let you all know.


Thanks, I could use some instruction. I have the rStones 1 version.


----------



## Crazymarys13 (Sep 30, 2013)

The Chinese video was interesting but pretty much useless, lol. Thanks for working on some instruction for all us hopeless rStone users. I think it is a good program I just need a little help.


----------



## Crazymarys13 (Sep 30, 2013)

Unfortunately since I couldn't understand or read the language the video was in it really didn't help.


----------



## ChefScott (Nov 25, 2011)

Hopefully what I have done will help. It is on my site. I will be adding in more to this as time permits.


----------



## Crazymarys13 (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't see a link??


----------



## Crazymarys13 (Sep 30, 2013)

Never mind I found it, now to watch and learn. Thank you


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow! Thanks Scott!! You have a lot of information on your site for Rstones2. That is really nice to see some instructions on this macro!!


----------



## ChefScott (Nov 25, 2011)

Right now it is just on the basic usage and functions of rStones 2. I am working on some more in depth usage of the macro that will be added in.


----------

